# Large Plant package for sale



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I wanted to offer these up to SWOAPE members before I put them in the For Sale or Trade Forum  Most of these are great starter plants (with a few rare ones too) so if Santa brought anyone a new tank for Christmas...

Hottonia palustris - 6 for $3 SOLD
Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' - 12 stems - $3
Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset' - 12 stems - $3
Hygrophila corymbosa - 3 for $5
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia' - $1 each
Limnophila sp. 'Guinea' - $1 each
Ludwigia sp. - 6 for $3
Lysimachia nummularia - 6 for $3
Red Root Floater - $1 per handful
Rotala rotundifolia - 12 for $3
Rotala rotundifolia 'Green' 6 for $3
Hemianthus micranthemoides - 12 for $3
Rotala sp. 'Ceylon' - $1 each
Water Sprite (large) - $1 each

I will sell this as a package to SWOAPE members (I will also sell them separately) for $35 shipped or $30 if you want to pick it up or meet somewhere convenient  I will add extra stems of Limnophila sp. 'Guinea' and Rotala sp. 'Ceylon' if you buy the whole package.

I prefer PayPal payment if you want me to ship. Cash, check, and money orders will work if you want to pick up or meet somewhere  The Post office is closed tomorrow for mourning of the death of President Ford so Wednesday is the first day I could ship.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

just curious, what does Limnophila sp. "guinea" look like? Or is it Ludwigia sp. "guinea"?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It looks similar to Limnophila sessiliflora maybe a bit smaller in width. It seems to grow under the same conditions and at about the same rate also. I haven't had it very long so it may still be adjusting to my tank conditions. I will see if I can get a pic of it later today


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

If you have these left, I'd like:

2 bunches Rotala rotundifolia 'Green'
1 bunch Rotala sp. 'Ceylon'
2 bunches Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'

thanks,

Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've got plenty Russ. PM me with the details for pickup/delivery


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

I'd also like to try a small amount of Limnophila sp. 'Guinea' although it grows really fast, right? With the amount of time I'm able to spend trimming it will be on the floor.:shock: 

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I can have them ready for you as soon as tomorrow Russ and yes the Limnophila sp. 'guinea' does grow pretty fast


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Matt,

Thanks for offering such generous portions...

I was wondering if you think I would be ok with the Hygrophila corymbosa and Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia' in a low light tank at 1.6 wpg. Also is the hygrophila corybosa compact hygro?


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

If you would, throw some of the red root floater in the four bottom tanks on your shrimp rack... Maybe I'll buy the coffee on the way back from Chris' next time or something ;-)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

duchessren said:


> If you would, throw some of the red root floater in the four bottom tanks on your shrimp rack... Maybe I'll buy the coffee on the way back from Chris' next time or something ;-)


I will do that for you. You have a lot of P. gayii in my 75g, probably enough to get all of the tanks on the Shrimp Rack off to a nice start! There should be plenty of Hygro species to help them along too. Now, if I can get you over here to help me finish setting them up and plant them we will be in business


----------

